# Some e-bike choices I need to whittle down



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Some choices and my thoughts are below- any thoughts would be welcomed.

1) 2019 leftover Levo Comp Carbon- closeout type of thing but 500WH battery and that Fox Rhythm 34 fork which I'l have to replace with a 36 within a season. Plus, probably wheels that will need to also be replaced. Oh, that 500WH battery may need to eventually be replaced by a 700, keeping the 500 as a backup. Around $5K.

2) YT Pro 29. Much better stock spec but not sure about YT's customer service. The Shimano motor is a lot louder and probably not as smooth, from what I was reading. Still, a solid bike and a friend really likes his so there is that pro. Around $5.5K

3) 2020 build around a S-Works frame. Obviously the priciest and I'll use a Fox 36 and a decent alloy wheelset. Otherwise, a basic build to keep the cost down. Will know soon but guessing $8K. The 2019 Comp Carbon may be close to that when I replace the fork and wheels. I doubt the 34 will last very long and I her the wheels are a bit soft.

What do you guys think? The YT is the best value an I like that. I do hear great things about the Brose motor's function but I'm not sure how long it will last. I'm new to e-bikes so would like to get some thoughts from some of you who have been around them a while. My current bike is a Yeti 4.5 and I'll keep it. I have been on 29ers for 10 years easily.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Flyer said:


> Some choices and my thoughts are below- any thoughts would be welcomed.
> 
> 1) 2019 leftover Levo Comp Carbon- closeout type of thing but 500WH battery and that Fox Rhythm 34 fork which I'l have to replace with a 36 within a season. Plus, probably wheels that will need to also be replaced. Oh, that 500WH battery may need to eventually be replaced by a 700, keeping the 500 as a backup. Around $5K.
> 
> ...


My thoughts, buy a Trek, Giant or Specialized ebike, the one with best resale in your area. Ride it, dial it in, but save all the OEM parts. Then sell it and take the proceeds to finance a higher spec model and/or a cool boutique brand (Heckler?) In regard to your Yeti, why not just unload that too. Why? Because I love my non-assist Turner Czar - but it is not much fun to ride anymore. For me, sad but true.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I don't want to sell any of my bikes just yet and I really don't have time to buy and sell and buy again. I just want good climbing bike that can do 4,000-5.000 vertical and 30 miles or shorter rides during the week. Maybe I'l end up selling my other bikes eventually but not just yet. We still have lots of areas where e-bike are not allowed anyway.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

My question would be around option 3 , what would you do for a motor? I would wonder if anything besides the stock motor would fit, and how much it costs.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

rangeriderdave said:


> My question would be around option 3 , what would you do for a motor? I would wonder if anything besides the stock motor would fit, and how much it costs.


I'm confused. The S-Works frame comes with the motor. Maybe I was unclear. or I am misunderstanding something. The Specialized site says- Specialized 2.1, custom Rx Trail-tuned motor, 250W nominal


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

IMO you'll have difficulty achieving the stated goals with a 500wh battery, while it appears as though the frameset comes with a 700 wh system. In your situation, I'd bite the bullet and get the bike you want the first time rather than procuring one that you'll probably sink another $3K into within a year. The best thing would be to rent the Levo and find out how it performs. Maybe you'll get the ride you want for $5K, but I doubt it.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd go with the S-Works build. The 700wh battery is worth it if you're doing big climbs in Colorado. 

I went with The '20 Levo Comp, M5 alloy frame. Big selling point was the ease of upgrading the suspension and the aluminum was appealing. Comes w/Lyrik select+ and a RS deluxe. Ordered a RC2.1 damper to drop in the Lyrik and even though I have been impressed with how well the RS Deluxe has performed so far, ordered a DPX2.

I already have a blinged out Hightower2 cc. Carbon wheels, bar, cranks, Factory 36 etc. Basically threw a bunch of carbon at the frame. When it comes to 50 pound e-bikes, carbon seems unnecessary, and the thought of crashing a carbon bike that weighs 48 pounds was a bit worrisome. I'm keeping/riding the HT because I enjoy both types of riding. I have a group of friends on regular MTB's and we do annual trips to Sedona and Moab, and I have no intention of riding an E-bike in those areas. I think that the E-bike is going to actually improve my fitness on my HT, because I'm going to be riding a lot more. Last E-bike ride my average heart rate was 139 with a max of 178, and I felt great at the end of that ride. 

I looked at the YT bikes, great kits at those prices, but having solid LBS support should something go wrong was also a big factor in choosing the Levo. I have a great LBS, so no brainer there.

Another thing in the Levo's favor is the integration of hardware, software. The mission control app is dialed. High customization of power/support levels in eco/trail/turbo. You can even connect a heart rate monitor, set target heart rate, the bike will adjust power levels to keep you at that heart rate. Another feature is called smart control. I input my riding weight, length of ride, elevation, and how much battery I wanted to end with. You need to connect the app to Strava, Garmin etc. so the app can analyze elevation change in real time.

It was a 22 mile ride with 2500 feet of elevation. I set the app to give me 10% battery at the end of the ride, the bike just automatically adjusted power levels. The 700wh battery basically shrugged it off, I was given way more power than I needed, so much so that I was tempted to shut the smart control off, because I was getting too much power on loose, technical steep sections. I kept with it because I wanted to see how it did. Ended the ride with 25% battery. I estimate that if I controlled the power myself, I would have probably ended that ride with at least 40% battery life.

The Brose motor is very natural feeling. You can also adjust how quickly (or slowly) the power comes on when you start pedaling. When you hit the 20mph cutoff, there is no drag like I've experienced on the Shimano.

The other thing that was on my mind when contemplating the Heckler or the YT was the Shimano motor. It's a bit long in the tooth, and I would wait for the e9000. knowing Shimano, it may be awhile, but it will probably be amazing. Would be a bummer to buy an e8000 e-bike, and then watch Shimano release the new motor a short time later. Right now IMO, Spez has the best system on the market.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Lots of variables, like how long do you intend to ride, types of riding, how fit are you (how much human effort will you be throwing in)? 

With the Brose I think its best to get the 700. You will eat up the battery faster with the 90nm motor if your not careful with your power usage. 

Be cautious with the Brose Mag S Ver2 or whatever it is. The US model has a high failure rate when using Turbo "too much". Usually the belt or planetary gear-set.

While other motors have some problems they usually do not completely fail like the Brose and leave you stranded. Not great without a warranty.


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

buy a 2020 bosch with the 625 battery. the sensors and software on the new motor are absolutely a class above the rest of the field.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Definitely Bosch.
Brose has a lot of problems, reliability.

I would look at haibike too, i have two and they are fantastic.

Get as much suspension as you can, 180,180 ideal

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Sorry, I may have typed a reply without refreshing the page to see all the responses. My riding has taken a hit the last two years so I am just getting back into it. All my trails are steep, especially by my house. So I can go for a 2-hour ride and will climb 1,500 feet at least. Decent ride- 2,000-3,500, and epic (for me) will be 4,000-5,000. Basically everything is climbing. I like to climb but I'm trying to build up my fitness. I also like to carve through the twisty trails and ups/downs. I'm 180 lbs heading back to 170. I have a high heart rate so getting into shape takes a while (basically all season) but I have trails right out of my door. They can be a bit intimidating and you have to commit, so that's why I ride more road/gravel to get back some cardio. I lost a lot of fitness the last two years with weekly travel and a baby. Epic rides are my favorite but during the week, I like to get out 3-4 tims and get a 1.5-2 hour ride in with 1,500+ ft of climbing. I like bikes that are not totally DH focused. Climbing and carving are important too. I have been riding a long time but am totally new to e-bikes.

EDIT- definitely a 29er for me. A suspension that sits higher in its travel while climbing is important too.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

From what I have seen first question is what geometry do you want? New or old? Then focus on battery life, bigger the better and then think about whether you can get an extender. Carbon doesn't matter much in an eBike so things like an SWorks build is not that big of a deal.

With that in mind look at the Levo for old school geo and make sure you get one with the 700 wHr battery. The Turbo Levo Comp is a great value with the 700 wHr battery in a $6K complete bike package. If you want new school geometry Norco seems to be one of the better options out there. Aluminum or carbon options, 275 and 29, 635 wHr batter with a 300 wHr extender available. On the YT the battery is simply too small and it is stuck between geo segments.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Good points. I am on an old school geo for years so I'm comfortable with bikes like that- they seem to be good with slower moves and you don't have to go balls out for it to feel good. I am sure I could get used to the newer geo (heck the Yeti 4.5 was new geo to me). The Turbo Levo Comp is a good value but the 700 watt battery is a must. I doubt I could get some rides done with a 500 watt battery. Definitely 29er wheels...it is a distinct preference since the first time I rode one. I don't think I'd be happy with a 27.5.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

The new turbo levo comps $5975 have the 700wh battery and comes with a Lyrik, not a 34. I'd pass on the older model Levo your're considering if you're going to be replacing the 34 fork and 500wh battery.

Unfortunately they are sold out, you would have to find one in stock at a LBS. I was lucky and had the opportunity to buy a demo model with 62 miles on it for under 5k.



syl3 said:


> buy a 2020 bosch with the 625 battery. the sensors and software on the new motor are absolutely a class above the rest of the field.


I assume you've ridden it? Did you get the clunking, ratchet sound that all the reviews talk about?

I don't like their completely closed system when it comes to adjustability.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah, I think I will eliminate the older model Levo. It will leave me stranded in the worst possible place on a backcountry ride. I'm still looking at the 2020 YT Pro 29 and the 2020 Turbo Levo Comp and Expert.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Flyer said:


> Some choices and my thoughts are below- any thoughts would be welcomed.
> 
> 1) 2019 leftover Levo Comp Carbon- closeout type of thing but 500WH battery and that Fox Rhythm 34 fork which I'l have to replace with a 36 within a season. Plus, probably wheels that will need to also be replaced. Oh, that 500WH battery may need to eventually be replaced by a 700, keeping the 500 as a backup. Around $5K.
> 
> ...


I would add the Pivot Shuttle XT build to the mix. They're on ridiculous sale, and it's a great bike.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

1. 700watt battery. period

2. Complaints about the shimano being "loud" are ridiculous. You know a guy who has a mullet YT Decoy with a "noisy" shimano motor who will let you try his bike if you buy him good beer . Warning, this bike is fully decked with Push front & rear and cushcore and may lead to less money in your wallet.

My buddy has a specialized and I've also ridden the Orbea Wild with Bosch (pre2020) - motor noise is nominally different. I think these complaints come from people who just need something to complain about.

3. My understanding, with any of these bikes, whether bought via mailorder or at LBS, is that a motor problem needs to be dealt with by a center specializing in that motor. I've read both good and bad experiences from people needing motor repairs from both LBS and mail order purchases. So I wouldn't overthink this, nor would I cross off YT for that reason - give them a call to discuss how an issue would handled. I certainly was satisfied with the reply

4. Whatever you buy will be "outdated" within a year. The e-bike tech is accelerating rapidly so don't go nuts. Find a bike that suits your needs now and enjoy it. Too much analysis by paralysis !

5. 36mm fork at a minimum. I expect future bikes will be spec'ing 38mm forks.

6. IMO, there is far less emphasis on paying a premium for part selection. We are accustomed to spending a lot for light and strong. Now you can take light out of the occasion - it just doesn't matter. So don't get suckered into spending more because of boutique components. 

7. The Shimano motor is just as smooth as the Bosch I've ridden. Shimano just released a major firmware update, easy to do via phone bluetooth. The power response is now significantly smoother and user has the ability to fine tune the amount of power delivered in each of the modes

8. Stop being such a weenie


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Weenie responding...

I picked up a leftover new 2018 Pivot Shuttle from a local shop at a decent discount. It was the last one they had. I get it on Tuesday. Thanks for all the help. It is a 27.5 Plus so I may try it for a while before swapping wheels. It can obviously accommodate 29er wheels. That is a another thread.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Flyer said:


> Weenie responding...
> 
> I picked up a leftover new 2018 Pivot Shuttle from a local shop at a decent discount. It was the last one they had. I get it on Tuesday. Thanks for all the help. It is a 27.5 Plus so I may try it for a while before swapping wheels. It can obviously accommodate 29er wheels. That is a another thread.


If you do, consider a mullet. 29 front/ 27.5+ rear. It's lot of fun on the Decoy !


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

It sounds like you like to tinker and tweak your bike.

Full disclaimer, I have a 2019 YT Decoy base with a DVO Topaz3 and Smashpot coil upgrade in the Yari fork.

Think about what your goal is to get to the top and go down. Or, ride longer and enjoy the climb as well as the DH.

Spec and the Brose motors have had issues, but Spec has been great about warranty. If reliability is important and you are willing to deal with a little noise, go Shimano or Bosch motors.

The new Orbea ebike is also a consideration. You get a 625 wh battery, plus you can add and additional 400 wh with a piggyback battery. 

I love riding my YT decoy. It's just fun to ride. I do hear it climbing, but I was willing to put up with that for increased reliability. 

So, look at the frame and motor you think will suit you the best. The fork, wheels, suspension can be dialed in the way you want.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I already put a deposit down on a new Gen I Pivot Shuttle that was left over and still in box. I pick it up on Tuesday though I may not be able to really ride it for a couple more weeks due to a fractured toe that is still healing. Anyway, I think it specs out pretty well and I'll try the 27.5+ wheels before I build up a 29er set. So I deviated from my original choices since RickBullottaPA gave me a headsup. I saw the Gen 2s online but since the Gen I was local, I just picked that one up...it was discounted well too.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Flyer said:


> I already put a deposit down on a new Gen I Pivot Shuttle that was left over and still in box. I pick it up on Tuesday though I may not be able to really ride it for a couple more weeks due to a fractured toe that is still healing. Anyway, I think it specs out pretty well and I'll try the 27.5+ wheels before I build up a 29er set. So I deviated from my original choices since RickBullottaPA gave me a headsup. I saw the Gen 2s online but since the Gen I was local, I just picked that one up...it was discounted well too.


Nice! I believe those gen 1 Shuttles had a really high end component spec, Fox Factory, Di2. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Flyer said:


> I already put a deposit down on a new Gen I Pivot Shuttle that was left over and still in box. I pick it up on Tuesday though I may not be able to really ride it for a couple more weeks due to a fractured toe that is still healing. Anyway, I think it specs out pretty well and I'll try the 27.5+ wheels before I build up a 29er set. So I deviated from my original choices since RickBullottaPA gave me a headsup. I saw the Gen 2s online but since the Gen I was local, I just picked that one up...it was discounted well too.


Like you, I was certain that I needed 29 but I have been pleasantly surprised how much I like 27.5+ on my Haibike. One advantage is the high volume allows you too run lower pressure with tubes installed.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Good to hear!! I'll probably run tubeless but looking forward to trying this wheel size. It will be easy enough to get a 29er wheelset built or purchased if needed.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Just get one of each for when the 2 others do not work.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

33red said:


> Just get one of each for when the 2 others do not work.


Wow, amazing input! Pretty impressive!


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

mlx john said:


> Nice! I believe those gen 1 Shuttles had a really high end component spec, Fox Factory, Di2. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


Thanks, mix john! It is still in the box and they need to build it up. I had a little trouble finding the exact parts specs but I'll know soon enough. I did not realize that it was a di2 shift system. They have not changed it much- basically it seems that they set the Fox 36 to 160 instead of 150 and slacked the head angle that way. They switched to 29er wheels and updated the Shimano motor software. So it does not seem that they actually changed the frame at all.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Flyer said:


> Thanks, mix john! It is still in the box and they need to build it up. I had a little trouble finding the exact parts specs but I'll know soon enough. I did not realize that it was a di2 shift system. They have not changed it much- basically it seems that they set the Fox 36 to 160 instead of 150 and slacked the head angle that way. They switched to 29er wheels and updated the Shimano motor software. So it does not seem that they actually changed the frame at all.


One suggested upgrade is to swap the damper cartridge in the Fox 36 Performance for a Grip 2 damper. Under $300 USD and an easy DIY project. Really helps balance the bike. You could also put a 160mm air spring in while you have it apart (about $50 USD).

A competent shop should be able to do both for roughly an hour of labor.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

RickBullottaPA said:


> One suggested upgrade is to swap the damper cartridge in the Fox 36 Performance for a Grip 2 damper. Under $300 USD and an easy DIY project. Really helps balance the bike. You could also put a 160mm air spring in while you have it apart (about $50 USD).
> 
> A competent shop should be able to do both for roughly an hour of labor.


Replacing the damper isn't a bad idea. I'd take it a step further and replace the spring with ACS-3.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I am not sure which 36 it comes with. Apparently the e-bike specific 36 has a 34 damper but Pivit had once stated that they don't use that 36. However, the specs indicate it may be. I'll ride it stock first and see what all needs to be changed. I suspect I will have them change the 750 or 760 bar to 780 and a diff stem maybe even before I pick it up, but not sure about any other quick changes.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Flyer said:


> I am not sure which 36 it comes with. Apparently the e-bike specific 36 has a 34 damper but Pivit had once stated that they don't use that 36. However, the specs indicate it may be. I'll ride it stock first and see what all needs to be changed. I suspect I will have them change the 750 or 760 bar to 780 and a diff stem maybe even before I pick it up, but not sure about any other quick changes.


It's the Performance Elite (black stanchions). Fairly sure it's a FIT4 damper stock. For the stuff I ride, I found that the Grip 2 damper was a better option and more tunable. Enjoy the bike!


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Your suggestion makes a lot of sense. I will definitely look into that option. Thanks, Rick!


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

RickBullottaPA said:


> It's the Performance Elite (black stanchions). Fairly sure it's a FIT4 damper stock. For the stuff I ride, I found that the Grip 2 damper was a better option and more tunable. Enjoy the bike!


So I found this in the detailed specs I received from Pivot.

2019, 36, A, FLOAT, 29in, P-SE E-Bike, 150, FIT4, 3Pos-Adj, Matte Blk, No Logo, 15QRx110, 1.5 T, 51mm Rake, OE


----------



## Erickuto (May 23, 2020)

Good Morning Guys!! I'm new on this website and not too familiar how to navigate on this site yet. I just bought an BH Atom X Lynx 6 27.5 +Pro last month. Yesterday I tried going for a ride and my bike/monitor will not turn On. It has a Brose S motor. This is really frustrating me as we are having a nice sunny day in SF CA and a Holiday weekend. Do any of you guys know what's wrong? I bought my ebike online from Crazy Lenny's Bikes. I'm trying to get help from the salesperson I bought the bike from. It's hard to find help when they are located in WI. Thanks in advance and sorry for the long thread.


----------



## rwdbkr (Jan 24, 2008)

Not real familiar with the bike but I do have the brose motor.....first thing I would check is make sure the port where the charger connects is snapped shut. If it's not, the bike will not turn on. Hope it's an easy fix


----------



## Erickuto (May 23, 2020)

Thanks for responding!!! I don't understand how this happened. My bike was working fine the day before. The only thing different I did was clean my chain by putting a little screwdriver to make my chain go backwards, so i can clean and oil it. My bike should be under warranty. Im going to ask the shop if I can bring it to a local ebike mechanic shop to have it looked at. Thanks again!!QUOTE=rwdbkr;14766213]Not real familiar with the bike but I do have the brose motor.....first thing I would check is make sure the port where the charger connects is snapped shut. If it's not, the bike will not turn on. Hope it's an easy fix[/QUOTE]


----------



## hopalong (Jul 28, 2007)

Im in Colorado doing big climbs on a 540 wh battery (decoy 29) and have not longed for the 700wh battery. I suppose if you want to use boost mode everywhere, you might only get 10-15 miles. I routinely get 35+ miles with a mix of mostly eco and trail mode use. 190lb rider / 205 geared up.

I love the pivot shuttle 29er I demoed, but my bank account wouldn't have, so I picked up the decoy 29. Customer service has been great for the damaged rotor that it came with. (shipped a new one asap) I do want to upgrade the yari damper though and am researching it.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Good to know, hopalong. I'm in Colorado too and keep debating buying an extra battery for any crazy long death march I get involved in. I pick up the Pivot tomorrow from Golden Bike Shop. It will be two weeks before I can actually ride it on real trails (fractured big toe) so I'll ride it on easy stuff around here first.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Flyer said:


> Good to know, hopalong. I'm in Colorado too and keep debating buying an extra battery for any crazy long death march I get involved in. I pick up the Pivot tomorrow from Golden Bike Shop. It will be two weeks before I can actually ride it on real trails (fractured big toe) so I'll ride it on easy stuff around here first.


Ask your dealer to sell you a 2nd battery at cost when you pick your bike up. That way you will figure out spare battery cost etc.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

The Turbo mode feels (currently anyway) great fun but almost ridiculous on anything but open trails and fire roads. I'd feel overwhelmed by and probably feel out of control in that mode on most trails I ride. I suspect the Eco and Trail modes are where I will normally be. I was initially shocked at how much assist the Turbo mode provided. Eco is nice- sort of feels like a tailwind on my regular Yeti bike. I am not sure how it will feel on a climb yet. It will be a couple of weeks before I can truly start riding. 

The bike feels heavy/planted when riding but it will be easy to get used to it. The DW Link is a great pedaling platform so when I first rode it, it was surprisingly easy to pedal in Off mode. It felt heavier than my 4.5 obviously, but pedals so well that I was just cruising down the streets without much though to the weight. Climbs would be a diff story in Off mode. Pivot quality is very good nowadays. Their earliest bikes could be a little cosmetically off. I did order an extra battery for those occasional death marches. 

All I can do over the next couple of weeks are dirt paths, some connecting pavement, plus mild trails but no real trails since I'd mess up my fracture if I had to suddenly dab with my left foot but I'll be getting out and trying it out. Thanks again for helping me through this process!


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

How much was the second battery? Is it a Shimano pack? Was it discounted?


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Flyer said:


> The Turbo mode feels (currently anyway) great fun but almost ridiculous on anything but open trails and fire roads. I'd feel overwhelmed by and probably feel out of control in that mode on most trails I ride. I suspect the Eco and Trail modes are where I will normally be. I was initially shocked at how much assist the Turbo mode provided. Eco is nice- sort of feels like a tailwind on my regular Yeti bike. I am not sure how it will feel on a climb yet. It will be a couple of weeks before I can truly start riding.
> 
> The bike feels heavy/planted when riding but it will be easy to get used to it. The DW Link is a great pedaling platform so when I first rode it, it was surprisingly easy to pedal in Off mode. It felt heavier than my 4.5 obviously, but pedals so well that I was just cruising down the streets without much though to the weight. Climbs would be a diff story in Off mode. Pivot quality is very good nowadays. Their earliest bikes could be a little cosmetically off. I did order an extra battery for those occasional death marches.
> 
> All I can do over the next couple of weeks are dirt paths, some connecting pavement, plus mild trails but no real trails since I'd mess up my fracture if I had to suddenly dab with my left foot but I'll be getting out and trying it out. Thanks again for helping me through this process!


FYI, it's "Boost" mode, and yes, it really is kinda of useless. Trail or Eco 99.9% of the time on my Shuttle.

Regarding a second battery, prepare for some frustration. I would STRONGLY recommend getting a second bracket and keep it mounted on your second battery. It's only two more screws, but it helps. Also, if you're doing trailside battery changes, there's a big risk of losing the bolts that hold the battery to the bike. I would suggest getting a couple spares and carry them with you (or some generic M6 button head cap screws) :

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QR93DWP/


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Jack7782 said:


> How much was the second battery? Is it a Shimano pack? Was it discounted?


I don't think Pivot will sell you a spare, but I bought the same battery from Commencal for $649.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Flyer said:


> The Turbo mode feels (currently anyway) great fun but almost ridiculous on anything but open trails and fire roads. I'd feel overwhelmed by and probably feel out of control in that mode on most trails I ride. I suspect the Eco and Trail modes are where I will normally be. I was initially shocked at how much assist the Turbo mode provided. Eco is nice- sort of feels like a tailwind on my regular Yeti bike. I am not sure how it will feel on a climb yet. It will be a couple of weeks before I can truly start riding.
> 
> The bike feels heavy/planted when riding but it will be easy to get used to it. The DW Link is a great pedaling platform so when I first rode it, it was surprisingly easy to pedal in Off mode. It felt heavier than my 4.5 obviously, but pedals so well that I was just cruising down the streets without much though to the weight. Climbs would be a diff story in Off mode. Pivot quality is very good nowadays. Their earliest bikes could be a little cosmetically off. I did order an extra battery for those occasional death marches.
> 
> All I can do over the next couple of weeks are dirt paths, some connecting pavement, plus mild trails but no real trails since I'd mess up my fracture if I had to suddenly dab with my left foot but I'll be getting out and trying it out. Thanks again for helping me through this process!


One more think you might want to consider if you'll be carrying a spare battery - perhaps get a Park Tools or other brand torque driver to carry with you for reinstalling the battery cover screws. They're spec'd to 5nm, and they are VERY easy to strip the threads on.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

RickBullottaPA said:


> I don't think Pivot will sell you a spare, but I bought the same battery from Commencal for $649.


Wow. Can of worms. IMO Pivot got some explaining to do! (sounds like they really want to discourage their customers from removing the battery for any reason)


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Good tips...thanks! I'l get some extra bolts. I already ordered an extra mountain plate and the four bolts needed for the battery (Shimano bolts are too short) to be a simpler swap on the trail. The battery was discounted slightly to around $400 and it is a Shimano battery just like the original. I did Google it and found them online from $400 - $500 or so but buying through my dealer improves my chances of any warranty, if needed.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

hopalong said:


> Im in Colorado doing big climbs on a 540 wh battery (decoy 29) and have not longed for the 700wh battery. I suppose if you want to use boost mode everywhere, you might only get 10-15 miles. I routinely get 35+ miles with a mix of mostly eco and trail mode use. 190lb rider / 205 geared up.
> 
> I love the pivot shuttle 29er I demoed, but my bank account wouldn't have, so I picked up the decoy 29. Customer service has been great for the damaged rotor that it came with. (shipped a new one asap) I do want to upgrade the yari damper though and am researching it.


I have the mullet Decoy and love it. Agreed with battery life. I wouldn't want to haul a second battery which is bulky and heavy, but to each his own. My longest ride has covered 4000' of climbing/descending over 25 miles and I still had 22% battery life remaining on the Garmin - Front Range Colorado. Bike is 57 lbs and I'm 170 kitted.

Yari: I immediately threw out the crap OEM guts, extended it to 170mm with Push ACS-3 and upgraded the damper to Charger 2 and Push HC97. Paired with Push 11.6 shock, it's a superbike.


----------

